# Changing the nic strength of ejuice



## SAVaper (8/5/16)

Hi all,

As I am still new to vaping I bought different flavours ejuice to find what I like. These were different nicotine strengths. Some of the ones I like is 3mg. 
Is it possible to up the nic strength of a 3mg ejuice?


----------



## kimbo (8/5/16)

SAVaper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As I am still new to vaping I bought different flavours ejuice to find what I like. These were different nicotine strengths. Some of the ones I like is 3mg.
> Is it possible to up the nic strength of a 3mg ejuice?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/increasing-nicotine-on-store-juice-formula.t17218/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/16)

For sure, especially if you use 100 mg nicotine. Just a little bit is required - so not diluting the flavour too much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (8/5/16)

kimbo said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/increasing-nicotine-on-store-juice-formula.t17218/



@kimbo You are an absolute star!
This works perfectly up or down.
Thanks so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/5/16)

Andre said:


> For sure, especially if you use 100 mg nicotine. Just a little bit is required - so not diluting the flavour too much.



I only have the 36mg/ml Nic in VG but I did a calc with the above formula.

To change 5ml of ejuice @ 3mg to 6mg using 36mg/ml Nicotine would add only 0.5ml
I don't think this would change the flavour significantly, or am I wrong?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (8/5/16)

I just mixed 3ml Debbie does donuts 3mg with 0.3ml Nic 36mg VG and I can taste / feel the difference.

Thanks for the help.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (8/5/16)

Guys, if you have 30ml of juice at 3mg, and you have 36mg nic you only need to add 2.5mg of that nic to get to 6mg nic overall.


----------



## Andre (8/5/16)

Christos said:


> Guys, if you have 30ml of juice at 3mg, and you have 36mg nic you only need to add 2.5mg of that nic to get to 6mg nic overall.


Presume you mean 2.5 ml, not mg? My calculator says 3 ml.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

